# The #MeToo Issue: Is it really a valid movement?



## Silver Chariot (Feb 5, 2020)

So in reading the Vic Mignogna thread, I'm noticing this trend of shouting out stories that "Vic sexually harassed me" and yet I see no production of receipts, video footage... etc. Yet people every day believe that Vic is a predator despite the lack of proof.

The #MeToo movement really gained traction in the Harvey Weinstein incident:








						How the Harvey Weinstein scandal unfolded
					

Key developments in the saga surrounding the film producer.




					www.bbc.com
				











						Harvey Weinstein sexual abuse cases - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Though it started out the same way, people actually had proof that Harvey was, indeed, a piece of shit.

And then on the opposite end of the spectrum, Brian Banks, a man destined to go to the NFL had it not been for 1 false accusation:








						Brian Banks | Brian Banks Movie | California Innocence Project
					

Brian Banks spent 5 years in prison for a crime he did not commit. On May 24, 2012, the California Innocence Project exonerated him of all charges.




					californiainnocenceproject.org
				











						Brian Banks (American football) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




From what I can find, there was no proof presented. The school  in 2002 expelled Brian due to this incident, though it's really because the accuser sued the school for "providing an unsafe environment". Being an American school, they wimped out and failed to see any actual justice done. 10 years after that incident, justice had been seen, but by that point, Brian didn't have a football career anymore.

So is #MeToo really a valid movement? Do they really want to see justice done? Or do they want to see their own selfish justice?


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 5, 2020)

I mean, it was at one point. Then it got hijacked by people who just had grudges against somebody and wanted them gone.

Not to say there aren't still valid people who're disgusting pieces of shit that need to be hit with a #MeToo accusation, but I take most #MeToo accusations now with a grain of salt until I see hard evidence like we had with Weinstein or Spacey.


----------



## Otterly (Feb 5, 2020)

It clearly hit a nerve. Pretty much every woman out there has been at least felt up against her will at one point. 
   It’s turned into a monster though and become something to ruin people’s reputations with no evidence needed. That’s not good.
  I also think it’s probably used as a distraction from the really unpleasant stuff that goes on in Hollywood and elsewhere regarding kids. Weinstein probably pissed off a lot of people by being such a foul degenerate, outlived his usefulness somewhere and was chucked under the bus. 
Bottom line is that a lot of the Hollywood women ended up on the casting couch. That’s certainly trading sex for favours but where that becomes actual coercion Is a murky issue. There is a difference between sleeping with someone because you want a role and having to have sex with someone because you’re forced to, threatened, or it’s insinuated you will be harmed, or your career destroyed.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Feb 5, 2020)

Getting hit on in the workplace? That's a "movement".
Frustration about pedos in Hollywood? It's a "movement".
Concern about ingredients you can't pronounce on the shampoo bottle? Yep, that's a "movement" too.

Everything's a damn movement nowadays.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm sure it started with good intentions, but got hijacked much like gamergate.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 5, 2020)

There’s enough actual rape that it’s still a valid movement.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 5, 2020)

To me it's about like the daycare center satanism/pedophilia scare of the 80s, and 90s.  You have a few real incidents, which cause people to freak out, and start seeing shit everywhere.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Feb 5, 2020)

Blasy-Ford(whatever the spelling is), the trump accusers, were the type of liars that ruined it all for legit rape victims in hollywood and beyond. Then metoo started to crumble down.

Now every time someone comes forward, we question the hell out of those people when some of them obviously would'nt make random shit up. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Local Coyote (Feb 5, 2020)

When the hashtag first started trending, I predicted it would be used more for evil than good. Unfortunately I think I was right.

There were true bad actors weeded out by MeToo, but their numbers are very small compared to the false and exaggerated accusations that have destroyed lives and driven a few to suicide. It is now a weapon to be used against men who somehow wronged the accuser. It's akin to the Red Scare but instead of communists it's sexual harassers/assaulters (and Nazis as well but that's a different topic.) The use of sexual misconduct allegations to get rid of people these women don't like has made it all the more difficult for women who actually have been sexually abused.

On top of all this, MeToo seems to be a trend of treating social media like the police and legal system. It is not and shouldn't be. Go to the fucking cops.


----------



## Christ Cried (Feb 5, 2020)

#MeToo is 60% victims and 40% grifters/opportunists


----------



## pierce your heart (Feb 5, 2020)

The whole concept of #metoo was shit from the start because it promoted treating social media as the authority to deal with rape accusations. Going through the legal system and wining a case is basically the only way to make sure the predator gets punished and stays punished since 90% of society will be behind you by that point. Making a rape accusation only on social media/ the press is basically admitting that your accusations would fall apart under the scrutiny of a court. Going this route make sense only if you are stupidly naive or going against someone with tangible influence over the courts or the police.


----------



## Radical 38 (Feb 5, 2020)

#MeToo is/was motivated by two things: The underreported (and often overlooked) incidences of rape of women in general, and exploitation of women by persons of power in particular. Both are real concerns and anyone thinking to the contrary is a manlet or a very, very sheltered spergatorious. It’s merits are quite comparable to NGOs that work to the end of bettering society through activism, charity, jurisprudence and so on.

#MeToo’s decline is largely due to infighting. It’s actual effects on society is palpable and, to an extent, positive.  See this study.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Feb 5, 2020)

Radical 38 said:


> See this study.


250 women's perceptions do not a  comprehensive study make.


----------



## Radical 38 (Feb 5, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> 250 women's perceptions do not a  comprehensive study make.


That’s why I got away with it 250 times!


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Feb 5, 2020)

As much good as this movement has done and can still do more, it'll burn out in the next couple of years. Who's been the last #MeToo'd since like Vic? It's not so much important on fucking weebs and the industry they don't even like, as it is if Vic defends successfully I could see the last bits of wind get sucked out of the sails. Ultimately, it won't be anyone's fault but the people that were in the movement.


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes it is because hollywood exists. There's too much pedos and male feminists for this to not be the case.


----------



## BOONES (Feb 5, 2020)

No.


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Feb 5, 2020)

#MeToo has always existed. As long as there's shitty crimes, people can exploit false accusations to their advantage. The question is how do we deal with false accusations?


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't think so. The movement was born post-Trump election and nearly immediately became a cudgel against political targets. It doesn't exist to actually improve the way the law and courts handle cases of sexual harrasements or rape for ordinary women, it exists so privilaged women can have power over their bosses using impossible to disprove claims and have said claims bypass the law system for a personality assassination (as long as the target is not a friend of the Democratic party).


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 5, 2020)

Fun fact: the vast majority of rape accusations are complete BS.

I don't have statistics, I have anecdotal evidence from police. They deal with fake rape accusations all the time.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 5, 2020)

The few cases of MeToo accomplishing something of actual value are _dramatically_ outgunned by the number of times it's been used to ruin lives, and more importantly, by its fucking _body count_.  If you've been on this website for more than 3 years, you've seen dozens of cases of ruined careers, suicides, broken relationships, devastated reputations, and more that did not have so much as a single _solitary_ grain of evidence behind them. For every single legitimate use of MeToo, I can list off five examples where it was used to try to do as much damage as possible to someone's life, and that's not even talking about high-profile obviously-bogus shit like Brett Kavanaugh or Donald Trump:

Brianna Wu doing it to Nolan Bushnell because he won an award she felt she was entitled to.
Or Zoe Quinn doing it multiple times to multiple people, culminating with Alec Holowka, who fucking killed himself.
Or Vic Mignogna being accused by dozens of speds who can provide no evidence whatsoever.
Or ProJared, whose ex tried to destroy his life.
Or that one dipshit that tried to extort money out of Darksyde Phil before Null exposed that she was shoving a whiffleball bat up her cooch.
Or Evilore, who had the mouth-breathing fucks of NeoGAF do it to him in an attempt to instigate a sitewide takeover.

Hell, I fucking reviewed a book on the matter that fucking encourages people to make up false accusations to get rid of men who happen to be in the way. Anyone who feels this "movement" is anything other than a vector for assholes to circumvent actual justice by using Social Media to browbeat their enemies into submission is either fucking ignorant or deliberately obtuse.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 6, 2020)

On one hand you got the Me Too movement, but on the other, you got Shakira licking a dildo microphone.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 6, 2020)

Metoo was a hollywood PR move to make sure that the Weinstein stuff didn't turn into pizzagate 2.0 with thousands of internetpeople researching. The first two weeks of weinstein was hollywood actors talking in absolutely terrified tones about it, as a man who receives the police while the grave in his yard is still freshly dug. Then suddenly they all got on message that was clearly an orchestrated PR move (yes, the allegations are horrible, and this happens EVERYwhere). 

Some of the most influential people kept repeating this and then a mix of previous victims and professional "victims" started talking about it. Then since it was a created distraction, hollywood press then moved onto phase 2, which was keeping it in the news until everyone was sick of it.


----------



## frozenrunner (Feb 7, 2020)

No, it isn't and never has been a valid movement.

It isn't valid... "believe all women" isn't in any way realistic or convincing a position, and the underlying "argument" that women are strong but can't be expected to do anything but crumble when faced with the Western justice system's requirement you _prove_ your claims... that's insultingly stupid.

It isn't a movement, either. It's slacktivist, social media-centric, mindless mob behavior. They don't have good intentions. They're hysterical, authoritarian assholes.


----------



## Bioniclelover (Feb 7, 2020)

Wait, I thought it was revealed recently that Harvey Weinstein had no balls or something like that, how could he rape women if he was trans?








						Harvey Weinstein accuser claims he is intersex as he has no testicles, Weinstein says it’s a ‘perfect’ description
					

One of Harvey Weinstein's accusers has told a jury that his genitals appear to be "intersex", a description Weinstein himself admitted was "perfect".




					web.archive.org


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 7, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> To me it's about like the daycare center satanism/pedophilia scare of the 80s, and 90s.  You have a few real incidents, which cause people to freak out, and start seeing shit everywhere.



An especially apt comparison when you consider that the rallying cry for one of the key cases was "believe the children", because children would obviously _never _lie.

(Except, it turns out, when adults with an agenda are badgering them for hours on end and refusing to take "no" for an answer. Then they'll tell you that they were flushed down a toilet and molested by Chuck Norris.)


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Feb 10, 2020)

No. It's a hashtag. People have been fighting for better laws protecting victims of sex crimes for years and years. Before there were actual professionals in the criminal justice system and now it's just cunts on tumblr making a mockery of what is an actual social problem.


----------



## UnclePhil (Feb 10, 2020)

Its heart was in the right place but it set a dangerous precedent.

It gave sex abuse victims a chance to say "This happened to me" instead of remaining silent about it. It called out scumbag Hollywood royalty who were allowed to function under 'open secrets.' These are all good things.

Replacing the justice system with social media is NOT a good thing. Who needs due process when you can ruin someone's life in less than a minute on Twitter? Who needs police reports, a right to an attorney and a trial when you can sic thousands of "listen and believe" strangers on a target via a hashtag? Then there were the heated debates that blew up about whether this court of public opinion should execute over jerking off in front of an unresponsive audience or a blowjob from 20 years ago, when the fucker has already been lit on fire and thrown off a cliff.

On a lesser note, you had bullshit like a new _Leisure Suit Larry _game announced that was always followed with the mantra "Why, in the age of #MeToo, are we allowing..."

Oh, and not being allowed to criticize the movement.


----------



## Angel Dust (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm going to vote no.

In the beginning I think the intent was good, but it quickly became twisted and amalgamated into another victim Olympics. We've seen so many cases of women just throwing out a me too to cover their own shit or just straight up lying. The amount of dumb shit I've seen tagged with me too is staggering. The problem with all these trendy hashtags is they're quickly over taken by attention whores. 

Also, the cold hard truth of the matter is that nobody cares. Unless you're famous, no one gives a shit about your experiences on a wider scale. Tell your friends or family or therapist. The internet doesn't care. It's like screaming into the void. I've been sexually harassed. Unfortunately I think most women in general have been. Is it wrong? Yes. Should it be changed? Yes. But it doesn't change the fact that news media and society at large just doesn't care about it.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Feb 21, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> To me it's about like the daycare center satanism/pedophilia scare of the 80s, and 90s.  You have a few real incidents, which cause people to freak out, and start seeing shit everywhere.



It is everywhere in this case.



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Fun fact: the vast majority of rape accusations are complete BS.
> 
> I don't have statistics, I have anecdotal evidence from police. They deal with fake rape accusations all the time.



It’s very difficult to prove that a rape occurred. Most victims can’t manage to get to the hospital right away to provide evidence. There are no witnesses to testify whether or not there was consent. 

This doesn’t mean the accusations are false.


----------



## HensKenKline (Feb 24, 2020)

No, it's not a valid movement. It's a bunch of Hollywood celebrities regretting their own decision to sleep with some filthy Blues because they wanted fame and big bucks, while pretending to be some kind of earth-shattering discovery like "rape is bad". I mean, no shit, yeah, rape is bad.

I haven't researched this, but I'm mildly curious how many people without large Twitter followings tweeted a #metoo that nobody ever reacted to. 

In either case, what's the point? 
1. You got catcalled by someone and now they have to lose their income because of it? That just makes you an asshole. 
2. You got raped by someone and now they lose their income? How is that even remotely enough? If someone rapes you, you probably want them dead.

Many other things to criticize about it. Oh well, let them do and tweet whatever they want. Just another celebrity drama in my book.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 24, 2020)

Radical 38 said:


> #MeToo is/was motivated by two things: The underreported (and often overlooked) incidences of rape of women in general, and exploitation of women by persons of power in particular. Both are real concerns and anyone thinking to the contrary is a manlet or a very, very sheltered spergatorious. It’s merits are quite comparable to NGOs that work to the end of bettering society through activism, charity, jurisprudence and so on.
> 
> #MeToo’s decline is largely due to infighting. It’s actual effects on society is palpable and, to an extent, positive.  See this study.



Having men be terrified of being left alone with me in the immediate aftermath sure was positive.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Feb 25, 2020)

#MeToo made me gay, Now all I want to do is bang dudes.


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 25, 2020)

I would say in principle yes, but in actuality no. It's too easy to abuse and has been abused beyond all merit it once may have had. 

And if "believe victims" at all costs is considered a tenet of the movement than no, the movement has not merit at all.


----------



## jje100010001 (Jun 21, 2020)

FYI, just noticing that #Metoo 2.0 is starting up now.

Fem-Twitteratti making all sorts of accusations with no receipts, and their followers swallowing it hook, line and sinker.

Example with Justin Bieber, but there are other instances involving other personalities big and small.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jun 21, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> FYI, just noticing that #Metoo 2.0 is starting up now.
> 
> Fem-Twitteratti making all sorts of accusations with no receipts, and their followers swallowing it hook, line and sinker.
> 
> ...


There's been some bullshit with a streamer sexually harassing apparently called Lono.  Now every female on Twitter, in the gaming industry, bringing up how they got groped or some form of assault 10+ years ago but bringing it to light made them feel "shameful."


----------



## jje100010001 (Jun 21, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> There's been some bullshit with a streamer sexually harassing apparently called Lono.  Now every female in the gaming industry bringing up how they got groped or some form of assault 10+ years ago but bringing it to light made them feel "shameful."


Not just gaming, but a bunch of other spheres as well, and it seems to have appeared over the last few days.

Again, no receipts, but their word is considered as good as gold.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jun 21, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> Not just gaming, but a bunch of other spheres as well, and it seems to have appeared over the last few days.
> 
> Again, no receipts, but their word is considered as good as gold.


Being sexually harassed/assaulted is never good, and everyone agrees. The problem I have is how they mentioned it happened a decade or more ago and as how shitty as it sounds, makes them seem like an opportunist. They  
announce it on a fucking tweet about what happened long ago instead of going to the police and getting their employer involved at the time it occurred.

Sorry but with recent events like what we had with the surpeme court dude, it makes me highly suspicious nowadays.


----------

